# ibs,bloating,low-carbs



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

do you think low carbs/high protein diet is right to get rid of bloating?? i'm talking about no bread and pasta or sugarbut still eating fruits and vegatables!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

High protein help.Gluten-free diet -unsure.


----------

